# Ultegra Di2 Charger / Power Cable Voltage



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

So i've purchased a bike with the Di2 and love it... however when i opened the charger and power cable boxes i realised i have been given a USA cable which as i understand is a 110v whereas i live in south africa which is 240v. 

It seems the charger is one unit and you just plug in the cable of your country to charge. Does this mean the charger can take either voltage, depending what it is plugged into? Does anyone know whether i can use a simple adapter to fit the american cord into a local plug or do i need a voltage transformer thing to convert the voltage first?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

There should be a sticker somewhere on the product giving all the details on voltage input/output.
From what I'm reading they are a universal charger and the mains leads are bought separately i.e. UK plug, US plug , OZ plug etc


----------



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep i read everything and tried to understand it as much as i could but i'm no electrician.

The charger unit looks universal and that it takes any plug. Then the plugs come in different types - i.e. a type for USA plugs, a type for eur/uk plugs, a type for aus plugs. But the USA power cable has a 110v symbol while the others have 240v - does that mean that it needs 110v? Or can the universal charger take either 240v / 110v?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

What does the label/embossing say? 
I tried looking up tech specs but found nothing even on the Shimano site. :mad2:


----------



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeh tough to find any info in english. the charger looks like it can input 100v to 240v, however on the plug says 120v only. theres also one warning saying not to use with commercially available electrical transformers. i'm guessing it will be ok to use with an adapter but i dont really want to risk it with out some confirmation. have contacted the lbs / supplier and they still are getting back to me...


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

My charger is clearly labelled on the data plate on the underside as being "INPUT ~100V-240V 50/60Hz" which means it's Universal input.

Which is why Shimano doesn't include a power cable with the charger, it's sold as separate item. As the input socket on the side of the charger is a IEC mini figure 8 they are commonly used and easily available, I just used a cable I had left over from a some other bit of electronic junk.


----------

